# Cwc Sbs Diver



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

Thinking about a new CWC SBS Diver.

Just wondering if anyone had a photos they'd like to post to help me pull the trigger.

Maybe on an orange Nato h34r:

Many thanks

Jon


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

I saw a 10 year old one for sale in Cash Converters, Shirley, Southampton for Â£180 the other day!


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Kronos do a very similar watch for a lot less money. Don't get me wrong, CWC are great watches but I think Silvermans are taking the p*** with their prices.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Steve said:


> Kronos do a very similar watch for a lot less money. Don't get me wrong, CWC are great watches but I think Silvermans are taking the p*** with their prices.


i agree, and some high prices for quartz, checkout the MWC divers as well, although i like all of these watches, but the kronos are very good value,

paul


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

The trick is to get a CWC but not at Silvermans price. MWC, Kronos and the like, don't come close in terms of quality :no:

Broad Arrow is the only clone thats of the same or better quality but you will struggle to get someone to part with one 

Mike


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I rather doubt that a Kronos is as good as a CWC, bur I have not opened one up to look inside. With regards to the MWC, run away *FAST*. Have a look inside.










Not very good at all. :angry:

Later,

William


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Go with the CWC, preferably an issued example - you won't regret it.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> I rather doubt that a Kronos is as good as a CWC, bur I have not opened one up to look inside. With regards to the MWC, run away *FAST*. Have a look inside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


on there site they say these are quartz ? is that a quartz movement ?

paul


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

yes mate thats a very very cheap one at that


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nalu said:


> Go with the CWC, preferably an issued example - you won't regret it.


I agree with Colin, you can`t go wrong with a CWC B)


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

zed4130 said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > I rather doubt that a Kronos is as good as a CWC, bur I have not opened one up to look inside. With regards to the MWC, run away *FAST*. Have a look inside.
> ...


It's a Chinese built ETA quartz. The timekeeping is ok, but not as good as a Swiss one. The second hand does not line up.










The plastic ring that retains the movement is poor as well. 

Later,

William


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

im not so sure....im not saying that the cwc isn't well made, but my ray rhula loses about 5 seconds every 6 or so months (or when we swap for summer to winter times)

the quartz movement and the plastic spacer wont be that different in the cwc to the rhula....and a quartz is a quartz unless its a superquartz aint it??

when i had my jsar, the biggest disapointment i had with it was the tiny quartz movt in it, and the MASSIVE plastic spacer holding it there....but hey, it kept great time, and i'd have another like a shot


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> im not so sure....im not saying that the cwc isn't well made, but my ray rhula loses about 5 seconds every 6 or so months (or when we swap for summer to winter times)
> 
> the quartz movement and the plastic spacer wont be that different in the cwc to the rhula....and a quartz is a quartz unless its a superquartz aint it??
> 
> when i had my jsar, the biggest disapointment i had with it was the tiny quartz movt in it, and the MASSIVE plastic spacer holding it there....but hey, it kept great time, and i'd have another like a shot


Ray steals ideas from small makers (Mk II) and produces inferior copies of milwatches while selling them on ePrey with misleading descriptions. Isn't that enough of a reason to avoid his watches?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Nalu said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > im not so sure....im not saying that the cwc isn't well made, but my ray rhula loses about 5 seconds every 6 or so months (or when we swap for summer to winter times)
> ...


and mkII are original? i dont think so.....

i bought my ray rhula as a beater.....ive also been diving in it (only 60m) but it did ok....its one hell of a watch for the money.....


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> Nalu said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


I don't think that 60 muffs is quite the same as real diving Shawn. h34r:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Nalu said:
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> and mkII are original? i dont think so.....
> 
> i bought my ray rhula as a beater.....ive also been diving in it (only 60m) but it did ok....its one hell of a watch for the money.....


No, that is the idea behind the name Mk II (Mark 2). They are modern updates of older watches which are NLA or prohibitively expensive or both. They aren't copies of other makers' watches currently in production. Big difference there :angry: I could also bring up the fact that he produced unauthorised copies of Orsa watches (signed Orsa) at one point, and several other examples of his underhanded dealings. Find one example of other modern milwatch homage makers (RLT, Time Factors, MK II, Corvus, etc.) conducting themselves in such a manner.

It boggles my mind that I have to advocate buying a watch from a maker who has supplied HM forces for 30 years on a UK-based forum! :bored:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Colin, im not saying that the cwc aint a cool watch, cos it is, and i know that ray has been very underhand in some of his dealings, and his product wont b up there with the cwc. However, timekeeping on the both will b fairly close, and the spacer will b the same although it might b better quality plastic.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> Colin, im not saying that the cwc aint a cool watch, cos it is, and i know that ray has been very underhand in some of his dealings, and his product wont b up there with the cwc. However, timekeeping on the both will b fairly close, and the spacer will b the same although it might b better quality plastic.


Mate, if I was in this hobby for timekeeping, I'd have quit after my Eco-Drive global atomic Citizen (wich didn't work in Oz, BTW).


----------

